# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  مارادونا منهار منذ الهزيمة أمام ألمانيا

## العالي عالي

*

*
*كشف الطبيب الخاص لمدرب منتخب  الأرجنتين لكرة القدم دييغو مارادونا أن معنويات الأخير منهارة حيث ما يزال  منغلقاً على نفسه في منزله منذ الخسارة الثقيلة أمام ألمانيا صفر-4 في ربع  نهائي كأس العالم في جنوب أفريقيا.*

*وقال ألفريدو كاهي في تصريح إلى  راديو "لا ريد" المحلي: "دييغو ليس على ما يرام لأن اللقاء مع ألمانيا كان  خاصاً، لكنه يتعافى ببطء"، مضيفاً: "إنه شارد الذهن لإهدار الفوز".*

*ومنذ عودة منتخب الأرجنتين في  الرابع من تموز/يوليو الماضي عقب خروجه من ربع نهائي المونديال، فإن  مارادونا الذي قاد الأرجنتين إلى اللقب عام 1986، ينغلق على نفسه مع عائلته  بمنزله في أزيزا (الضاحية الغربية للعاصمة)، ولم يدل بأي تصريح حول احتمال  استقالته من منصبه.*

----------


## دليلة

الله يعينه كان كانت خسارة قاسية سحقوه الالمان

بجد رجل غريب الاطوار  عمري ماشفت مدرب يتخانق مع الجمهور ويسبهم  لا صلة له بالرياضة ابدا

يمكن المخدرات خربت عقلو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يعينه كان كانت خسارة قاسية سحقوه الالمان
> 
> بجد رجل غريب الاطوار  عمري ماشفت مدرب يتخانق مع الجمهور ويسبهم  لا صلة له بالرياضة ابدا
> 
> يمكن المخدرات خربت عقلو

----------

